# Synephrine hcl



## AKIRA (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry ladies, but I did a search and all I came up with were mixtures.

I couldve sworn that this shit is kind of...useless.  Do I have that right?

I went ahead and got a different product I will start tomorrow and it has this stuff in it along with ephedra extract and some caffeine.  I know the ephedra and caffeine work, but I need a recap on this other stuff.

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2010)

you may find this helpful:


[FONT=Comic sans  ms,helvetica,arial]*Ephedrine vs. Synephrine
[SIZE=-1]By  Alan E. Shugarman, MS, RD 

*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=helvetica,arial]This information was published in Flex Magazine, October 1999 issue, in  the Advanced Nutrition section. [/FONT]

[FONT=helvetica,arial]       Since very little published research compares supplementation of  ephedrine to synephrine in lean individuals, I set up a study at the  University of Utah that compared these two compounds to one another as  well as to a placebo. The test formulations contained either 24  milligrams (mg) of ephedrine or 10 mg of synephrine. These are the  common supplement industry dosages of ephedrine and synephrine.  [/FONT]
[FONT=helvetica,arial]      Both formulas also included 300 mg of caffeine, 12 mg of yohimbe and 200  mg of quercetin.The synephrine mixture also contained 50 mg of  Scizonopeta tenuifolla and Ledebouriella divaricata, two Chinese herbs  known to produce a warming effect. The study was a double blind, placebo  controlled crossover design, and used 20 young healthy subjects, 10 men  and 10 women. Resting metabolic rate, respiratory exchange ration, body  care temperature, heart rate and blood pressure were measured. [/FONT]
[FONT=helvetica,arial]      Resting metabolic rate increased significantly with the ephedrine mix  versus placebo. The synephrine formula did not significantly elevate  resting metabolic rate for any one 15 minute period during the 195  minutes of measurement. [/FONT]

[FONT=helvetica,arial]      However, by crudely extrapolating the 195 minutes of collected data over  a 24 hour period, both the ephedrine and synephrine formulations showed  a significant increase in total resting metabolic rate when compared to  the placebo. Respiratory exchange ration decreased significantly toward  fat burning with only the ephedrine formulation versus placebo. Body  core temperature increased greatly with both the ephedrine and the  synephrine formulas compared to the placebo. Heart rate was elevated  considerably with the ephedrine versus placebo, but not with the  synephrine. Blood pressure was elevated significantly following both  formulations versus the placebo. [/FONT]

[FONT=helvetica,arial]      The bottom line here is that although the synephrine formulation seemed  to have a mild effect, the ephedrine formulation outperformed synephrine  across the board for elevating metabolic rate and shifting respiratory  exchange ration toward fat burning. When you compare a synephrine based  mixture to an ephedrine based one for fat burning potential, the  ephedrine formulations appear to have the edge, based on available  research. [/FONT]

[FONT=helvetica,arial]      Synephrine and ephedrine act differently upon alpha and beta adrenergic  receptor sites. Ephedrine is an indirect and direct acting beta agonist  with relatively slight activation of the alpha receptors; synephrine is a  direct acting alpha agonist with relatively slight activation of beta  receptors, via release of norepinephrine and epinephrine. This is  important when attempting to determine the potential for fat burning,  because the bottom line is that beta receptors, especially beta-3  receptors, are the key to burning fat. [/FONT]


[FONT=helvetica,arial]      Admittedly, in this study, the dosage of ephedrine and synephrine in  each formulation was not equivalent, so these data cannot be considered  conclusive; however, those who tout synephrine as superior to ephedrine  for the purpose of getting lean are reaching for data that are not in  evidence. Direct comparison studies using the same dosage of both  ephedrine and synephrine are still needed. At this point, ephedrine has  the edge, both in the scientific literature and in the gym, when it  comes to fat burning ability. [/FONT]


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2010)

> 24 milligrams (mg) of ephedrine or 10 mg of synephrine...... the dosage of ephedrine and synephrine in each formulation was not equivalent, so these data cannot be considered conclusive



Well that blows!  However, it didnt seem useless for losing weight.  Perhaps it is good that these diet pills I have include both of them.  However, they have 200mg less of the caffeine used in the trial.


----------

